# OBD1 aba to OBD2 vr6 swap



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

ok so heres the deal. Im getting a complete swap car from a friend. its a 96 or 97 jetta vr6 and i want to swap the drivetrain into my 94 jetta. I have only done one vr swap before but both cars were obd2. is there anything i would have to do differently with this one? do i need to change out the harness on the inside as well as all the engine wiring?
all the mechanical stuff is a piece of cake for me. but ive never been too good with the whole wiring bit.
any help would be appreciated


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Only engine side of harness needs to be swapped along with associated sensors (MAF, O2, cam pos), ECU, FPR. The "body" harness remains untouched/original with car. Of course since you have the entire OBD2 swap already you will have the appropriate upper intake manifold and throttle body.


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

so basically just the harness from the engine...and the part that runs inside to the fusebox is what needs to be swapped out? and if i remember correctly from my last swap..its all just plug and play correct?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

VWDugan said:


> so basically just the harness from the engine...and the part that runs inside to the fusebox is what needs to be swapped out? and if i remember correctly from my last swap..its all just plug and play correct?


Correct.

BTW, what yr is the original OBD1 car? Only reason I asked is because some of the relays for accesories jump around a little on the fuse box when you go from OBD1 to OBD2 on the 95 in particular (eg A/C).


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

well the donor car is a 97 obd2...the car its going into is a 94 jetta gl. and i dont plan on using the a/c so i dont really care about that


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

You should be good to go then.


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

so if i were to try and pull off a swap from a OBD1v2.0 to a OBD1 vr6 is it just plug and play? what all needs to be done? does anyone have a link for this very same exact swap? when i searched i found this thread!:thumbup: thanks,


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

yeah it is just plug and play...i got mine done and it runs great. just make sure when you unplug from the fuse box you only take out the plugs that run through the firewall...the rest of it doesnt need to be messed with.


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

:facepalm:im trying to avoid taking out the harness


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

is your car a 2.0 right now? if so then you HAVE to change out the harness


----------



## GLI_Jrock (Dec 29, 2007)

*Help please!*

i swapped an obd2 vr6 into my 95 cabrio which was an obd1 aba car. the problem is since the swap has been done i have no gauge cluster functions and the hazard relay keeps burning itself out lots of extra plugs that i cant find homes for (e.g. the extra plugs that come from cluster harness that do not plug into back of fuse box) other than that car runs fine and everything else seems to work. just i need to signal turns and i need to see a tac and speedo and gas gauge can anyone help me out. P.S. we took the fuse box from vr6 car and used that i have since swapped the fuse box back to the original but same issues


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

I ended up finishing this swap. Holy crap that was years ago!


Sent from my iPhone while inside your mom


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

VWDugan said:


> is your car a 2.0 right now? if so then you HAVE to change out the harness


X2


----------

